# Bringing my girlfriend over



## hipflask (May 2, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm new to the forum but reading it is proving very useful.

I've been here working for my uk based company for a couple of months now. I am sponsored by our local distributors and have been renewing my visa every 30 days. having now decided to take up an option to stay for a further 12-24 months i will soon be getting the 12 month visa. I am already set up in an apartment so everything is quite rosy for me. However! 

My girlfriend intends coming out and this is where i am a little unsure what happens next. She will giving up her job to come here with me and intends finding a position out here. She will be living with me. Is that a problem legally here? Also as i believe i cannot sponsor her in the way a husband would for a wife will she be able to get a job/bank account/car/visa and all the other things needed. 

Any help and advise on how to do this or get around certain situations would be really appretiated....As would anyone who has a job for a friendly degree educated english girl with managment experiance in a goverment dept...lol! 

thanks in advance,

alan


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As stated in the initial advice thread (marked please read) it is illegal to co-habit and you cannot sponsor a girlfriend. That said, many people do live together, but you must be aware of the possible consequences as you would be breaking the law. If you decide to do so, make sure that you refer to each other as husband and wife and don't go upsetting your neighbours.

Your girlfriend must have a job to get a residency visa and will require that to get a driving licence and bank accounts.

NB - residency visas are usually for a three year period.

-


----------



## hipflask (May 2, 2009)

yup read it thanks, so putting aside the wife issue and where she will be living, once ( hopefully ) she gets a job is it as simple as they will sponsor her enabling her to get visas/accounts etc?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

hipflask said:


> yup read it thanks, so putting aside the wife issue and where she will be living, once ( hopefully ) she gets a job is it as simple as they will sponsor her enabling her to get visas/accounts etc?



It should be. Technically you cannot work without residency so all employers sponsor their staff.

There are plently of jobs available, but it usually takes effort to get a good one. Good luck. 

-


----------

